
I finally did it I launched my fisrt eBook/guide - neoslash
https://makingithappen.tech/
======
neoslash
I've been in IT since 2006. For the past 5-6 years I've helped mentor several
coworkers and other individuals. Earlier this year I decided to create a guide
with insights into how to start out and succeed long term. I also threw in my
own personal Cover Letter and Resume template.

I'm so happy I've been able to do this. It's been hard since I work full time
and my work has actually become more demanding since COVID. I've learned a lot
about the whole process and am available to answer any questions.

I'm thrilled to finally have it completed and available to help people!

20% discount code "itpro" is available.

[https://makingithappen.tech/](https://makingithappen.tech/)

